# Finnex Planted 24/7+ for lowtech?



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

Is the Finnex Planted plus 24/7 in 24/7 mode going to be too much light over my 40 breeder? i really only have a handful of jungle vals and a few crypt looking plants. havent noticed much growth and actually plants havent looked really good. Substrate is just pool filter sand. 

Only fish in the tank is a Sera Rhom, i currently have pretty much every seachem fert except excel.


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

I recommend the Current USA satellite plus led for low tech setups. That being said the finnex is probably just fine. I think your probably is due to lack of nutrients via substrate. Try some root tabs and start dosing excel daily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon4432 (Sep 7, 2015)

Problem is due* 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

already have the finnex planted +, the 24/7 setting sold me but im wondering if its too much light


----------



## gonzo114 (Aug 21, 2015)

I am very new to this, but was wondering the same thing. Planted Plus was the one I questioned and was told I would probably have algae problems. I ordered the Current Satellite Plus and am happy with it. Like the 24/7 it can be dimmed if I am getting to much light. I hear it doesn't work in 24/7 mode so most just dim it to the appropriate level and put it on a timer. I can't find it, but I know there is a thread that shows the PAR levels on 24/7 mode I believe at 18". For six hours a day it was pushing medium light and at peak it was in the 50s. I will post it if I can find it.


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

Sounds like you have some decent root feeders, so those water column ferts aren't going to help as much as some root tabs as mentioned already.

The Satellite+ is good, but on a 40B you're going to be low light, whereas the Planted+24/7 will give you medium light. To be fair, you'd have to turn off the 24/7 mode and run it as a traditional light with timer and you'd have a light with more PAR (when you need it) than the Satellite+ but it's dimmable!

That's the beauty of the Finnex+24/7, a dimmable fixture at a reasonable cost.

I use the Satellite+ and Finnex fixtures on different tanks.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

I just went through this as well, I bought pro pluses instead as I didn't want to wait for the cheaper finnex


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

If it's a little too much light, add floaters to help diffuse the light. That's what I did for my Planted+ and strategy worked well until I decided I wanted the full light and started dosing excel daily.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

yea, im currently using dynamite 13/13/13 size 0 tabs, should i try something else? or do i need more or what? sorry super new too this, and my piranha isnt easy on them so i have weights on them. im going to add more sand as my sand bed is a little over an inch. 

any help will be awesome


----------

